# Homemade frozen food



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I have 10 nickel sized pirahna. I've been reading that feeder fish are not good to feed pirahna so I've been feding them frozen shrimp and krill cubes. I read that I can make my own frozen food using shrimp,talapia,haddock ect... and mixing it with gelitin and freezing it in ice cube trays. Is this a good way of feeding? And If it is how much gelitin do I use?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you don't really need to get that fancy for your piranhas. you can just buy tilapia or haddock and chop it into one inch cubes, then put them on a pan with a sheet of wax paper and pop em in the freezer, when they are frozen, take them out and put them into a plastic bag or container and you've got individually frozen fish so you can take out and feed the amount you need. for shrimp, you can just buy the frozen raw shrimp and thaw them out, you can feed them whole or cut them into pieces if you want.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with joe, the gelatin idea is way to much work when its not necessary


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i just cut mine into bite size chunks and space them in a freezer bag and freeze it


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My wife always says "the damn fish has more food in the freezer then we do".

Good answer Joe


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah as long as u portion size it it is easy enuf!!! I will always buy fresh!! More atural i feel than the over expensive frozen stuff!!!

Yeah as long as u portion size it it is easy enuf!!! I will always buy fresh!! More atural i feel than the over expensive frozen stuff!!!


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

i tried the whole making your own food once.......ONCE. haha it was a disaster. by the time I was done mucking around with gelatin and all sorts of other stuff and blenders and what not i would have just rather bought fresh and went from there. I rock tilapia and shrimp all the time instead. it works mint!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

feeding saltwater food items like krill,squid, sw shrimp should be kept to a minimum when you are feeding fw fish. Also very important the fish eat whole prey items. I see many people feeding exclusively fillet fish. The piranha need to eat the eyes, organs and bone and guts. Meat alone is not a full balanced diet. The first thing the fish in the wild go for are the organs. Just like lions, tigers and bears oh my....The good stuff is on the inside.:nod:


----------

